# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My experience with Sulawesi Cardinals & Yellow Cheeks

## sthh

I've got 7 cardinals and 5 yellow cheeks about 6 months ago.
Currently, there are about 25 cardinals and 3 yellow cheeks, which means that there are some births and some deaths, so here are some of the things i learn, which i hope will come useful to others interested in these beautiful shrimps.

They are housed in a 1 feet nano tank, with coral chips as base (covered with gravels). This help stabilize the PH.
I started the tank with an established nano hang on waterfall filter (It was used for my very successful cherry shrimp tank). The water falling from the filter creates lots of bubbles and break the water surface, and i think that helps oxygenate the tank.
The tank is placed near the window, with morning sun. This turns all the large rocks and coral in my tank green. (Covered with algae, but not the bushy or hairy type). 
I find that algae grow better on course surface rocks. 
I do not perform regular water change regularly, but I do top up the water once in a while.
The initial shrimps that were very shy. They went hiding in the crevices of the rocks and corals. Once the algae starts showing on the rocks, they come out more often to graze on the algae. I heard that these shrimps likes their own personal spaces, so I make sure that there are enough crevices for all of them.
The shrimps are also fed daily with a rotation of hikari algae wafers, mosura, and some generic shrimp food pellets. Some days they are not fed, so they just pick on the rocks.
They start moulting regularly. This is also when the mating starts. The male shrimps gets crazy and start mating with any females that are newly moulted.
Females became berried, and little shrimplets came after.
I covered my nano filter with a filter sponge, so that no shrimplets get sucked up the filter.
The new batches of shrimplets are now young adults, and are not shy at all. Like their parents, they love grazing on the rocks. 
I last counted 5 berried females. Hope to see some 3rd generations shrimps soon.
The tank is very established, with it's own ecosystem of small ramhorns snails and water fleas, which helps finish any food that doesn't get eaten. I also have a crew of nerites snails to help keep the algae in check.

I also learn a trick to determine the sex of the shrimps:
When the lights are off at night, the shrimps becomes transparent. When you suddenly switch on the tank light, you can see which shrimps have a saddle on it's back, and which shrimps are carrying eggs. Those are the females.
That's all folks.

----------


## d2sign

Bro can share the water parameters & temperature? Able to take a full tank shot? Thanks.

----------


## anakkucing

Bro, mind sharing how long have you keep them for?

----------


## sthh

Have kept them for 6months. The ammonia, nitrate and nitrite measurements are zero. Didn't check for temperature, but that shouldn't matter in hot and sunny Singapore, esp since the tank is placed near the window.
Didn't have the test kit for PH and others, but hopefully the coral chips have done their job.

----------


## fla04gbf

> Have kept them for 6months. The ammonia, nitrate and nitrite measurements are zero. Didn't check for temperature, but that shouldn't matter in hot and sunny Singapore, esp since the tank is placed near the window.
> Didn't have the test kit for PH and others, but hopefully the coral chips have done their job.


Hi sthh, thanks for sharing the insights. I hope mine will have babies soon  :Grin:

----------


## sthh

> Hi sthh, thanks for sharing the insights. I hope mine will have babies soon


No worries, I am sure if your shrimps are happy with their environment, you will see shrimplets sooner or later. 
It was very exciting for me when the shrimplets came, and you couldn't help but stare at them all the time.

----------


## cyberkid2

nice rocks...algae looks great on the rocks

----------


## zoothefreak

wow you are one harcore sulawesi shrimp keeper  :Smile:  2 thumbs up man what with all the info regarding them and the hassle at keeping em, yours are breeding well in a sun lit tank with just coral chips & hang on filter... nice!!!

----------


## phira

Wow Kudos! 
I'm also trying to breed these beauties!

----------


## beetroot

hi sthh

noted that you don't check the temperature. do you mean you don't run a chiller or a fan too? being near the window, i am guessing the temperature could reach 30-31C without any cooling machines... 
hmm.. did i read somewhere previously that these shrimps prefer cool waters, or that isn't true.....

----------


## sthh

> hi sthh
> 
> noted that you don't check the temperature. do you mean you don't run a chiller or a fan too? being near the window, i am guessing the temperature could reach 30-31C without any cooling machines... 
> hmm.. did i read somewhere previously that these shrimps prefer cool waters, or that isn't true.....


Nope, i never check the temperature. However, I did paste a reflective wallpaper at the back of the tank. That kinda reduce the temperature. 
These shrimps are native to Indonesia, so i don't think they like cool water. Actually, I read that most keepers in the western countries need heater for them.

----------


## phira

Yea these shrimp prefer slightly warmer temperatures, by that I mean around 27-29degrees

----------


## carlfsk

What's the best GH for these shrimp? Any idea?

----------


## silane

sthh,

Most of the Cardinals color is kind of thin, are the original breeding stocking this type of color?

----------


## anaconda

You got no fish in the tank?

Any danger of mosquito breeding?

----------


## urbach

congrats on the shrimplets. originally from 7 to 25. you got sulawesi craze.join the club.

----------


## sthh

> sthh,
> 
> Most of the Cardinals color is kind of thin, are the original breeding stocking this type of color?


This picture was taken when i just switched on the light and saw them congregating. Most of the shrimps are still juveniles, which explains why some of them are smaller.

But i do notice 2 types of colours. Bright Red and dark purplish red after their colour darkens.

I am not too worried about mosquitoes breeding. i look at it everyday, and will surely notice them.

----------


## sthh

Just saw some very tiny shrimplets. Seems like the 3rd generation has finally arrived. This is so exciting

----------


## Spid

Keep up the good work pal and thanks for the write up.  :Well done: 

I myself had a hard time trying to maintain the population. 

Kudos to your nice work there.

----------


## Radiance

Wow! Very nice collection of sulawesi shrimps you have!
May I ask where did you get them? Thinking of keeping a few after seeing your post  :Grin:

----------


## sthh

> Wow! Very nice collection of sulawesi shrimps you have!
> May I ask where did you get them? Thinking of keeping a few after seeing your post


I got the cardinals from Y618, and the yellow cheeks from C328.
The shrimps just got moved to a 2 feet tank, but that's another post regarding this adventure.
Glad to know more ppl are getting interested in them. They are really a nature wonder, and have exquisite colours and features. It is not that difficult to keep them after the initial barrier of setting up and stablising your tank.

----------


## Radiance

> I got the cardinals from Y618, and the yellow cheeks from C328.
> The shrimps just got moved to a 2 feet tank, but that's another post regarding this adventure.
> Glad to know more ppl are getting interested in them. They are really a nature wonder, and have exquisite colours and features. It is not that difficult to keep them after the initial barrier of setting up and stablising your tank.


 
Sound interesting to me  :Grin: 
Just to double check, there is no chiller require for this shrimp?
How much did you bought them?
Thanks for sharing this beautiful shrimp  :Laughing:

----------


## sthh

Yup, you are correct. Definitely no chiller needed. I keep them near the window bay, and I suspect the temperature there can reach up to 31 degree.

Got them for about 7bucks each. I think CRS haven has a buy 1 get 1 free offer. I was there yesterday, and the shrimps there looks very healthy and climatised. Do check the price, cos I didn't ask. 

Just make sure that you get your PH, temperature constant and right. Just a tip. Squeeze the mulm from an old filter media into your new tank, and then cover it with your substrate. Use at least some old filter media in your new filter pump, and your tank will be stocked with beneficial bacteria in no time, and the water will be clear. It might look gross, but it is good stuff. Good luck.

----------


## Radiance

Cool!
Thanks for sharing the great information here...
Btw, what do you feed those sulawesi shrimps?

----------


## sthh

> Cool!
> Thanks for sharing the great information here...
> Btw, what do you feed those sulawesi shrimps?


The shrimps are also fed daily with a rotation of hikari algae wafers, mosura, and some generic shrimp food pellets (sera). Some days they are not fed, so they just pick on the rocks.

----------


## chromes03

"I do not perform regular water change regularly, but I do top up the water once in a while."

Hey Sthh,

I tried the "top up water for myself" and I had many Cardinals dissappear from my tank..Now I have switched to 10% w/c every week and don't see any dead shrimps lying around...Congrats on your 3 generation...I am currently working on breeding them too and have seen 3rd generation babies...Just currently found several F1 babies finally berried...

I started off w/ yellow cheeks too and only 1 adult left and 3 growing babies I happen to find in my tank...trying to get them to breed...they are so sensitivve...how are yours doing?

Henry

----------


## sthh

> "I do not perform regular water change regularly, but I do top up the water once in a while."
> 
> Hey Sthh,
> 
> I tried the "top up water for myself" and I had many Cardinals dissappear from my tank..Now I have switched to 10&#37; w/c every week and don't see any dead shrimps lying around...Congrats on your 3 generation...I am currently working on breeding them too and have seen 3rd generation babies...Just currently found several F1 babies finally berried...
> 
> I started off w/ yellow cheeks too and only 1 adult left and 3 growing babies I happen to find in my tank...trying to get them to breed...they are so sensitivve...how are yours doing?
> 
> Henry


Hi Henry,
The current batch of Sulawesi shrimps I have are now finally used to abuse. I managed to perform large water change (50%) with no casualty. 
There was once when I took out a rock, and all the dirt and mulm was disturbed and going all over the tank, forcing me to do a large water change. (worried about ammonia spike). Then I realised that they are ok with it, and since have been doing water change of 20% to 40%. They actually do become more active after that.

However, this is what I usually do for water change. I put the anti-chlorine, add the water, and then also add a pinch of "Goldfish Water Buffer" from Baxter Lab to buffer up the PH. (That was the only thing I have and I was desparate then). However, I don't advocate large water change for newly setup tank. I did my large water change nearly 4 months later, when the shrimps are better adjusted.

Have you been overfeeding your shrimps? Mine usually graze on algaes, and get a little pinch of shrimp food now and then. That should minimise leftover food and mulm on the substrate, and your nitrate level. Otherwise, water top-up shouldn't cause casualties.

I finally realise why my yellow cheeks are not reproducing. The 3 that I have left are all females!, and 2 are actually yellow stripe rather than yellow cheek. They look really similiar, except that the yellow cheek got an extra yellow dot on the cheek! It took me 6 months to realise they are a different species, and I found the pictures from an Indonesian website .. aristocratama.. The yellow cheeks doesn't become transparent when the lights are off, but the yellow stripes turns bluish... Interesting. 
I am now looking around for some males. 

What species of Sulawesi are available in US? Are there any of those blue Sulawesi? They will really compliment the reds of the Cardinals.

Once your females are berried, they will constantly be productive! Congrats! I think you can start a captive breeding farm in US, and I am sure there is a huge demand for captive breed. Keep up with the updates.
STHH

----------


## mike chan 72

Hi,
I am new in the hobby. My yellow cheek sulawesi shrimp are not moving but still alive. Just placed them in a new 1.5 ft tank for a day already. Ph 8.5, gh 9, kh 3 tds 130, Anyone has any idea why?

----------

